# Plumbing



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone know whether I can claim points for a level 2 plumbing technical certificate city and guilds? Currently have 125 points on eoi and wanted more! I have got my teacher qualifications assessed and want to get some points for my husband, he is also a leisure centre manager but does not have a qualification for the role. Thankyou


----------

